# :: ECS Tuning :: P3Cars VIDI For Your Audi!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tired of tacky looking, out-of-place boost gauges? P3 cars presents the P3 Boost Gauge. Featuring the same clean digital display you're used to seeing on their Vent Integrated Digital Interface (VIDI) line, only at a fraction of the price.

Color matched to seamlessly mesh with your vehicle's interior, all boost gauge models include an on-the-fly configuration menu for setting measurement units (BAR/PSI) for boost, as well as feature options, and ambient calibration.

*It's Electric* 

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Fits: Your Audi 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Jason but we have a boost gauge available on one of the MMI screens.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Huey52 said:


> Thanks Jason but we have a boost gauge available on one of the MMI screens.


This is more than just a boost gauge, its just one of the main features. 

Jason


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, just teasing. ;-) 



ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> This is more than just a boost gauge, its just one of the main features.
> 
> Jason


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

This isn't going to work with a mk3 TT or TTS, assuming it's a vent gauge, unless you want to lose your heated seat controls..


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

caj1 said:


> This isn't going to work with a mk3 TT or TTS, assuming it's a vent gauge, unless you want to lose your heated seat controls..


How do you figure? It can be installed in any of the vents. 



Jason


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> How do you figure? It can be installed in any of the vents.
> 
> Jason


I'm not sure a mk2 air vent will fit in a mk3. And as mentioned, you'd lose the integrated climate control switches in the vents.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'm not sure a mk2 air vent will fit in a mk3. And as mentioned, you'd lose the integrated climate control switches in the vents.


Seems I originally clicked the wrong thread to post this in. This is for MK2. Hadn't realized it was posted in the MK3 section until I went back and re-read your original comment. 

I'll be closing this as it is not relevant to this vehicle. 

Apologies. 

Jason


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Seems I originally clicked the wrong thread to post this in. This is for MK2. Hadn't realized it was posted in the MK3 section until I went back and re-read your original comment.
> 
> I'll be closing this as it is not relevant to this vehicle.
> 
> ...


No worries... seems like there's interest in something at least for the mk3. Many of us have scratched our heads wondering where the hell we'll put gauges


----------

